

Stop Apple's iPhone Kill Switch - orofino
http://act2.freepress.net/sign/stop_apple_camera/

======
orofino
I've supported FreePress in their effort for net neutrality, but this is
getting ridiculous. My response to the email I received announcing the
initiative:

I've got an issue with this. Censorship may be one of the capabilities of the
technology described in the patent, but it isn't the only item. Just because
the tech COULD be used for something doesn't mean it should be wholly opposed.
There are many reasonable uses of the technology that could make phones easier
to use and more interactive.

Not only that, but you're opposing a patent application here. They aren't
actually proposing addition of this technology to any of their products. You'd
be better off opposing patents in general then attempting to stop a single
application. Of late I've become wary of the causes FreePress is choosing to
become involved in. This is a waste of time, energy, and attention. The more
obvious attempts at blatant headline fodder and the more ridiculous your
claims, the more you alienate me personally and I'm sure there are many others
feeling the same way. Your original goals were great, free and open internet
for everyone. Support net neutrality and free information flow.

This isn't related to either of those.

~~~
cbailey
^ This. If Apple ever decides to use this technology in a way that is deemed
censorship, I'll join the "No Apple Kill Switch" initiative, but until then, I
agree that there are reasonable uses for this tech.

